# Riphah, Shifa or Federal Medical College?



## Ahmarin Zahid (Jul 12, 2012)

AoA
I have been selected for Riphah and Inshallah I will be selected for Shifa and Fedral Medical College too.
I want to know which college should be my first priority depending on the quality of education, Fee structure and associated hospitals
Any information regarding this will be very helpful.


----------



## fappinpotter (Nov 30, 2011)

if you can afford shifa than i think that would be a better choice since fmdc is new n iv heard the teaching staff there isn't too good. what is your nts score in fmdc? and aggregate?


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

Go for federal medical and dental college. A lot of my friends who were in shifa left it for fmdc last year!
whats your aggeregate for shifa?


----------



## Moiz93 (Sep 24, 2012)

How to calculate aggregate for Shifa? Oo


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

@moiz what was your test score? and fsc/alevels percentage?

0.4xtest percentage + 0.4xfsc percentage + 0.1xmatric percentage


----------



## napster (Sep 12, 2012)

go for shifa..


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

napster said:


> go for shifa..i my self went to shifa after studying 6 months in fedral med college...no teachers,no faculty,no equipments..and also *****


OMG STOP LYING!! YOU ARE NOT IN ANY COLLEGE YET. Previously you were asking for your chances in LMDC and now you say you are already in shifa and you left fmdc? You should be banned for spreading rumours


----------



## napster (Sep 12, 2012)

o my god...what are u writing rida?some one please stop her..she is talking *******


[HR][/HR]*Moderator's Edit:* This is your final warning. You continue to lie and deceive other members. You have constantly been a nuisance on this forum and if you can't follow the rules, you don't need to be here. We will not miss you in the least. You've been given an infraction and the next time I get a complaint regarding your behavior, you're banned permanently.
[HR][/HR]


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

Hahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahaah i quoted you, can you delete that? Hhahahhaah


----------



## Ahmarin Zahid (Jul 12, 2012)

My nts score is 82. I don't my Shifa aggregate because I don't know the marks I got in the entry test.


----------



## Ahmarin Zahid (Jul 12, 2012)

napster said:


> go for shifa..


Can you elaborate why Shifa is better?


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

^ Didnt you get their text messgae? 
And why you wanna pay 8.5 lakhs per year if you can get in fmdc? :?


----------



## Ahmarin Zahid (Jul 12, 2012)

napster said:


> go for shifa..


Can you elaborate why Shifa is better?


----------



## Ahmarin Zahid (Jul 12, 2012)

ridaa said:


> ^ Didnt you get their text messgae?
> And why you wanna pay 8.5 lakhs per year if you can get in fmdc? :?


No I didn't. Did you get it yet? And I want to get more information before making a decision


----------



## Moiz93 (Sep 24, 2012)

ridaa said:


> @moiz what was your test score? and fsc/alevels percentage?
> 
> 0.4xtest percentage + 0.4xfsc percentage + 0.1xmatric percentage


Test score was 40 :/ 
FSC equivalence 81.56
Matric Equivalence 83.33 

And now my aggregate comes out to be very low. :/ Damn it


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

I'd say go for federal medical College. You see, there is no doubt Shifa is better, but spending 40 lakhs on your MBBS degree alone, I don't really think its worth it. And then you will be specializing as well inshaAllah so it'll make your education way too expensive. Federal is a better option in that regard. Cause at the end of the day, it all comes down to your own hard work. Well, thats what I think.


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

how about riphah???


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Angry Bird said:


> how about riphah???


Riphah is totally out of question. Its not better than the rest of the two in any way and still has a fee structure of like 6 lakh per year or something. So its totally worthless.


----------



## Ahmarin Zahid (Jul 12, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> Riphah is totally out of question. Its not better than the rest of the two in any way and still has a fee structure of like 6 lakh per year or something. So its totally worthless.


Thankyou


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

Ahmrain, we both got in shifa. But personally I think you should opt for federal one, JUST cause of their fee structure. I feel so heartbroken that I have to pay THIS MUCH MONEY to become a doctor from shifa. GOD, I wonder if I'll ever be able to earn 40 lakhs AFTER becoming a doctor :?


----------



## Ahmarin Zahid (Jul 12, 2012)

ridaa said:


> Ahmrain, we both got in shifa. But personally I think you should opt for federal one, JUST cause of their fee structure. I feel so heartbroken that I have to pay THIS MUCH MONEY to become a doctor from shifa. GOD, I wonder if I'll ever be able to earn 40 lakhs AFTER becoming a doctor :?


Thankyou
But if you become a good doctor then it's money well spent


----------

